# Newest addition



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Meet Stella.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cutie! Congratulations


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that a chessie?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes she is.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh good Lord what have you done? Mine chews through chain link fences like they're spaghetti noodles LOL. Loving dog but she could pull a freight train!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This will be my third, and will make two in the house at once. Camping will be a little more interesting.....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> This will be my third, and will make two in the house at once. Camping will be a little more interesting.....


Well uh yeah. By the way, mine almost broke my nose last night. Put a gash in it while she was at it. Had an ice pack on it most of the evening. That's the last time I try to get her to give me a kiss....stupid dog. She only weights 85 pounds and isn't an ounce over weight either.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Too bad they have no energy. Especially when they see water. Yesterday, mine was halfway across Mirror lake before he decided to come back. My wife thought she would have to go find him on the other side. I wasn't worried, he would just swim back.


----------

